# Mosin-Nagant Manual (1954)



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

While sorting through some eBooks, I came across this 32 page manual on the Mosin-Nagant rifles and carbines. Originally published in 1954 by the Ordinance Corps (ORDI 7-101) it covers the basics, maintenance, and cleaning. I am making it available free of charge, if you want it, here's the link...

Mosin-Nagant Manual (1954).pdf

This link will open it in your browser, there will be a download link at the top if you want to save it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I appreciate the offer, but when I tried to download the file my computer blocked it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My Mosins and I thank you!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

That's odd. I have never heard of any issues with .pdf files, which are generally considered safe. Dropbox is also a respected site.

The only guess I can make is that your popup blocker blocked the DL popup?

Has anyone else had an issue with this file? It scans clean with my software.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I found another source for this manual for those having issues...

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/report/other/mosin.pdf


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> That's odd. I have never heard of any issues with .pdf files, which are generally considered safe. Dropbox is also a respected site.
> 
> The only guess I can make is that your popup blocker blocked the DL popup?
> 
> Has anyone else had an issue with this file? It scans clean with my software.


I tried it at work. I'm a minor cog in a major corporation and they probably have some serious technology involved in their mainframe at headquarters.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I actually think I have a pocket sized copy of this somewhere in paperback, but downloaded nonetheless.

Thanks


----------

